# Suche RdA - Neubeginn



## Korgor (9. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Jemanden,
der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung verpassen kann.  

Mein Account ist seit dem 7.02.2012 inaktiv.

Wie oben beschrieben,
will ich auf einem neuen Server beginnen.
Dieser sollte ein gut bevölkerter Hordenserver sein.
Die Instanzen sowie BG´s durch den Browser 
sollten "relativ schnell" zu betreten sein. (max. 15min)

Horde: 
Frostwolf - Fanboy Server?
Blackrock ? kA
...
Für Infos offen


Sollte jemand Interesse haben, bitte melden.

MfG


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. März 2012)

Reicht ein Monat inaktiv um nen Char auf LvL 80 geschenkt zu bekommen und kostenlosen Servertrans etc. ???


----------



## Korgor (9. März 2012)

/Erledigt - Thema schließen.

Edit:


> Um die Rolle der Auferstehung bei einem Freund benutzen zu können,
> muss dieser früher ein aktives Abo für mindestens 30 Tage gehabt haben.
> Zusätzlich muss der entsprechende Account spätestens am 4. März 2012 inaktiv geworden sein.


----------



## Azurios (10. März 2012)

Hiho.
ich kann dir eine Rolle der Auferstehung für den Server "Nera´thor" zukommen lassen.
Die Wartezeiten halten sich in grenzen und ansich gibt es auch relativ viele Hordler auf dem Realm.
Wenn du möchtest einfach ne Nachricht mit deinen Informationen schicken.


----------



## Korgor (10. März 2012)

Azurios schrieb:


> Hiho.
> ich kann dir eine Rolle der Auferstehung für den Server "Nera´thor" zukommen lassen.
> Die Wartezeiten halten sich in grenzen und ansich gibt es auch relativ viele Hordler auf dem Realm.
> Wenn du möchtest einfach ne Nachricht mit deinen Informationen schicken.


Lesen bildet... und @an die 4 anderen, die mir ne PM geschrieben haben auch



Korgor schrieb:


> /Erledigt - Thema schließen.



Werde nun nen Mod anschreiben.


----------

